# Now, what about snap swivels?



## Popeye (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been using Fastlock Snap Swivels (style "A") like forever. Never had one open regardless of the size of the fish. I use #3's also which (and I should have photo'ed it next to a ruler) is a shade over 1.25" overall length. Now I've got this guy telling me that the Interlock Snap Swivels (style "B") are better and have less of a chance of opening with a fish on. The 5 pack costs the same for both. I find that style "A" is easier for me to open and shut, but will a fish also find it that way? Which would you use?


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Stick with what you know flounderhead. If it ain't broke don't fix it. I am ordering #2's direct from Sampo soon..In bulk. Want me to get the cost for a few #3's?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 10, 2008)

i would stick with what you have had success with and know works you wouldnt want to loose a trophy on a gamble


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2008)

I use "B" becuase the salt water does a job on the brass plate used in style 'A" Once it starts to corrode they fail everytime


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 10, 2008)

"B" for me. Sometimes the little metal tab on "A" can bend and let loose.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought 2 five packs of "B" and am going to try them. Like I said, never had a failure of the "A" style. That doesn't mean I wasn't just lucky though. Sampo? Is that a brand or style?


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 13, 2008)

Never had a problem with type A


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never had a snap swivel fail at the snap and that goes for several fish over 100 lbs. I have had in line swivels fail but never fail while fighting a fish.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a snap like the one in "A" open up for a Redfish earlier this summer. I don't know what it was rated for. It was on a pre-made two hook rig from BPS


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 12, 2008)

Sampo is a brand...Japanese, and really good stuff.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 12, 2008)

RONOFA said:


> Never had a problem with type A



I agree.I've been using them in fresh water for 20 to 25 years.However the biggest fish I've caught on one is around 9 pounds.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I tried both for the last part of my Salmon season. And while neither failed I am leaning towards style "B". I did notice that "A" after several changings of lures needed to be "overstretched" in the open position to retain proper tension to keep itself tight and shut. I think that over time this could lead to a catostrophic failure where the wire loop exits the long folded piece due to metal fatigue.


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 13, 2008)

I use B for over 20 years and only had one open up. But I didn't close it so it was my falt. I buy just the snaps and put them on beadchain swivels.
WFFF


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I hooked a over size stugeon and had a reel go bad. I was tring to stop the fish when the spool shaft broke. It was a Penn 500 Jigmaster. The line is 100lbs Tufline
so it was all I could do not to loos the rod. I was at the wronge end of the boat and the knife on the other. Ten foot fish pulling me off anchor and tring to rip the rod from my hands. When the line went slack I reeled in the whole rig and the snap was perfict and my 6/0 hook was straight so #B snap for me.
WFFF


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 28, 2008)

I only use snaps or I should say quicklink for pike fishing and on the surf, because the force I generate with a cast would break the snap and it made me lose three lures this year.. The snap were rated at 30 pounds..


----------

